# Peep adjustment and Cam timing.



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm trying out a tubeless Fletcher Tru-Peep for the first time (on my Switchback). I've seen countless sugestions on the forum to adjust the peep by twisting the string. I've tried that method, but the problem is that one single twist is enough to send the cam out of time. Since it seems that so many people here use the string twist method, do you all just ignore the changes in cam timing? Does anyone here tune the peep rotation solely by swapping string strands around the peep grooves (which is a pain in the rear).

I know this is a newb question, but this peep adjustment has been a headache for me. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I doubt if 1 twist will affect your timing that much. I usually have to do like a 1/2 twist deal to get it close, then use the orientation of my loop to get it perfect.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

get it close, allow like maybe 1/2 twist after that I move string stands, then I use a speed nock, just adjust it accordingly, as long as the string is stretched in it turn.


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

nccrutch said:


> I doubt if 1 twist will affect your timing that much. I usually have to do like a 1/2 twist deal to get it close, then use the orientation of my loop to get it perfect.


I was surprised to see that it actually did effect the timing quite a bit. Perhaps that's just the nature of the Straight Line Cobra Cam. Also, I read others call using the loop to orient the peep a poor solution. I have no opinion on it yet.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I have it on tape and 1 twist in the string will not send the cam out of tune that you can notice easily!! If it did, then the 3 twists the string make when it is streching would make every owner of the Switchback nuts  If you twist the string 1/2 - 1 twist you will be fine. I have done this for years on the Mathews bows with no problems what so ever. I have done this with every bow out there that I have shot. As for aligning your peep by a loop, will not work UNLESS the loop is SOOOOOO tight it will not twist on the string and the is almost impossible. You want you peep to be just a tune out so when you pull it back the peep is inline. The loop should be just for pulling the sting back, nothing else. If you peep in correct tie your loop in normal and you will be set!

Let me know if you need a visual :star:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If you can't get your peep aligned with 1/2 a turn or so, try "walking" the peep around your string. It's hard to explain in writing, but by moving one strand from each side of the peep to the other, you can turn the peep either clockwise or counter-clockwise as needed. Switch one strand from each side to the other, taking one from the back and the other from the front, and see if that moved it far enough, or the wrong way. You can get your peep oriented any way you want with this method and then you don't have to depend on your loop to pull it straight, which is not very reliable anyway...


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

Do you perform this walk-around procedure with knots tied above and below the peep? One thing I noticed is that the knots cause the peep to rotate differently. I was trying this without tying in the peep at first, but when I tied the knots on the string and drew back it was no longer aligned.  

I'll get it. Just gotta be strong (and smarter than the peep  ).


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I leave my knots on. Press the bow just enough to take the pressure off the string. I'll try to explain it, but I'm NOT a wordsmith  LOL. If you have the bow in a press, riser down, string up, and want to rotate the peep clockwise (looking from above), take a strand from the left side of the peep farthest from the riser and transfer it to the right side. then take a strand from the right side of the peep closest to the riser and move it to the left. Think of trying to pull the peep around the string. Unpress the bow, and see if it moved far enough. Hopefully it moved in the right direction! Keep at it until it comes back true to your eye. It's much easier to do than to try and describe! In fact my head is starting to hurt just proofreading this... :embarasse


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

My Switchback came back from the pro with a new stringand with the cam timing way off and the peep way off, too (and I paid money to thus guy? (!#$%^@#@$#!). Finished my homemade bow press. Twisted the string to get the cam timing right. Now the peep was at about 90-degrees. I looked at the string and saw how the peep should have been placed. Pressed the bow, removed the peep, re-split the string and put the peep back in. Perfect!!

No more proshop for me.


----------



## Tenring1 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Peep alignment*

I put a new string on my switchback and after tuning everything in to spec I installed my peep. In order to get in aligned square I had to twist the string 1/2 turn (tighten). Everything worked out okay. Well last night I thought that I'd check my cam timing to see if the 1/2 twist affected my cam timing and sure enough I was off. Rather than mess with the string and peep again I thought I'd put a twist in my cable to counter the move on the string. The cam came back in tune....so rather than mess with the string, try doing the same thing to your cable that you did to the string. Good luck.


----------

